# Stand for frontal speaker



## Linetisha (Mar 22, 2021)

Hey! My theater is already half a year old and I bought a couple of satellites from Polk to put them against the wall behind the sofa, but I didn't buy the stands I really want to listen to how they sound, but I can't. On the Internet I did not find suitable options, even in such posts no suitable .. Help!


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

What makes a stand suitable for your application?


----------



## wantAvote (Dec 2, 2018)

Seems to me every speaker builder has devised or contracted a stand made specific to their bookshelf/satellite speakers. In addition, speaker stands are available in various heights, types and quality from craftspeople everywhere. I hesitate to mention, amazon has dozens maybe hundreds for sale.
But as Kal mentioned - what is it that suits your needs? Are you looking for wall/ceiling mount adjustable bracket type stands? Are you looking for something that is planted to the floor?
Whatever your needs are, i recommend you consider a stand with a sealable hollow center post you can fill with lead/sand. Also consider something with a broad solid plinth suitable for attaching spiked feet if not already available.

If in fact you need more info about speaker placement consider googling - Dolby speaker placement for surround speakers. The Dolby website has recommended speaker placement for every configuration from 5.1 to 11.2 and maybe more, its been awhile since i visited Dolby website.

My best advice - "Don't forget to enjoy the ride" - happy hunting


----------



## Tendytown (Feb 14, 2021)

I bought these for my Klipsch satellites. They have adjustable height and can hold speakers up to 8lbs each. Hope this helps!









Amazon.com: PERLESMITH Speaker Stands Height Adjustable 30-44 Inch with Cable Management, Hold Satellite Speakers and Small Bookshelf Speakers up to 8lbs -1 Pair : Electronics


Buy PERLESMITH Speaker Stands Height Adjustable 30-44 Inch with Cable Management, Hold Satellite Speakers and Small Bookshelf Speakers up to 8lbs -1 Pair: Stands - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------

